# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  akcija za pomoc djeci u bolnici gornja bistra

## ivarica

Klub ljubitelja Fiat automobila, odlučio je ove godine za Božić, pomoći djeci koja boluju od neizlječivih bolesti od 0-18 godina starosti, a smještena su u Specijalnu bolnicu Gornja Bistra ( www.bolnica-bistra.hr ).
To su uglavnom oboljenja središnog živčanog sustava, endokrini poremećaji, metabolički poremećaji i sl. Radi se o djeci koja su u 95% slucajeva potpuno nepokretna i ovisna o sestrinskoj i lječničkoj skrbi. Trenutno je u bolnicu smješteno 110. djece kojoj je potrebno presvlačenje tri puta dnevno.
Specijalna bolnica Gornja Bistra smještena je u izuzetno neprikladnom prostoru starog dvorca grofova Oršić izgrađenog u 18. stoljeću. Funkcioniranje bolnice u velikom djelu ovisi o donatorima jer svi znamo koje je stanje u hrvatskom zdravstvu. 

Cilj naše akcije je prikupiti sredstva za kupnju po jedne pidžamice i plahte za svako djete smješteno u bolnicu.

Klub Fiatisti otvorio je žiro-račun pri Reiffesen Banke u Zagrebu (2484008-1500151328 -  humanitarna akcija) na koji se mogu uplatiti sredstva za navedenu namjenu.

www.fiatisti.hr

----------


## samba

Ja bi samo rekla da sam u par navrata bila u toj bolnici da je toj dječici stvarno potrebna pomoć!

----------


## sorciere

mi smo dobili cirkularno pismo kojim mole:

pelene svih veličina
tetra pelene
vlažne maramice

mliječne čokolade (bez ičega)

ili uplatu na navedeni žirac. 

pa ako ne možete novce - ja vjerujem da će ivarica naći neku kutiju da u nju ubacujemo bar čokolade   :Grin:  !

----------


## Irenica

znaci da moze i donacije u vidu stvari. mora li biti bas novo ili moze i malo koristeno?  na koju adresu poslati stvari?

----------


## sorciere

nemam to pismo kod sebe, ali sutra ću ga kopirati. tamo su navedene i kontakt osobe.

----------


## ivonna

ja nisam daleko od njih, ja mogu odnijeti stvari tamo, samo cekam popis. Inace svake godine za Bozic nosim u Nazorovu, ali mi se cini da je ovdje sada potrebnije  :Heart:

----------


## samba

Ja sam isto blizu, niti 10-ak km, pa ak me zatrebate, skoro svaki dan prolazim onuda!

----------


## sorciere

110 djece u dobi od 0-18 godina smješteno je 25 km od Zagreba u Specijalnoj bolnici za kronične bolesti dječje dobi Gornja Bistra, gdje malim pacijentima pomoć pruža 5 liječnika specijalista, 4 prof. defektologa, 25 medicinskih sestri i 15 pomoćnih njegovateljica. Bolnica zbrinjava male pacijente iz cijele Hrvatske te djelom iz BIH. Ta mala bespomoćna dječica boluju najčešće od centralnog nervnog sistema, endokrinih poremećaja, metaboličkih poremećaja, reumatskih bolesti, fenilketonurije, celijaklije, raznih sindroma, hidrocefalusa i drugih težih oboljenja bez prognoze za ozdravljenje. Oko 95% djece je nepokretno i ovisi o sestrinskoj njezi, 50% djece hrane se na nazogastičnu sondu, dok se većina njih presvlači i preko 3 puta dnevno. Zbog nemogućnosti da imaju pravilan tretman u obitelji, smještavaju se u ovu bolnicu na trajnu hospitalizaciju. Većina roditelja ne mogu plaćati troškove hospitalizacije. 
Povodom Božića ponovno želimo toj djeci dnevno potrebne stvari kako bi im već jako težak život bio barem malo lakši.
Molimo Vas, pomozite nam sakupiti pelene svih veličina, vlažne maramice, deke ili pokrivače, mliječne čokolade (bez ičega), tetra pelene, ili uplatite na žiro račun 2340009-1110241424 otvoren u PBZ-u sa pozivom na broj 10298   
Vašom dobrotom i darivanjem toj će djeci život biti barem za mrvicu jednostavniji.


HVALA VAM  NA VAŠEM DARU

Osobe za kontakt :

1. Dušanka Dubić                       mob: 091/504-0980
2. Dragica Žugaj		mob: 098/901 98 85
3. Ivana Ladišić                          mob: 098/386-399
ili na mail adresu             ivana.ladisic@zg.t-com.hr

----------


## Leina mama

Zar ne postoje u Billi kutije u koje se može ubaciti pomoć za Spec. bolnicu u Gornjoj Bistri? Možda bi mogli tamo ostaviti stvari oni kojima nije blizu?

----------


## klmama

ja bih mogla poslati hrpu odjećice od 2-4 godine u korištenom stanju
samo mi treba vremena da posložim, i da znam gdje odnijeti

----------

